# SIWA & FIGLI



## AlexandreF (10 Фев 2013)

Кто-нибудь видел эти аккордеоны живьем? Действительно ли они так хороши? И продают ли их в России?


----------



## spawellness (11 Фев 2013)

Основные модели этих аккордеонов (цветные фото) представлены на сайте Фирмы: http://www.siwafigli.com/
С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## AlexandreF (11 Фев 2013)

Да, это я знаю. Слушал демо на ютубе, отзывы - очень хвалят. Цена очень привлекательная - 7000 долларов за новый итальянский аккордеон с голосами Binci ручной работы, клавиши слоновая кость, duble casotto. Мелкосерийное производство в Кастельфидардо. Интересны впечатления тех, кому доводилось поиграть самому.


----------



## 1alex123 (11 Фев 2013)

Доброго врeмeни 
Я играл на инструмeнтах этой фирмы на выставкe во Франкфуртe.
Дажe чуть нe купил. Моe мнeниe - мнeниe любитeля.
Инструмeнты производят хорошee впeчатлeниe.
Тe инструмeнты, что я видeл - только с готовыми аккордами.
Фирма итальянкая, владeлeц -сeрб. инструмeнты хорошо подходят для балканской музыки.
Кнопочныe инструмeнты - с утопающими в гриф кнопками в правой клавиатурe.
(Я сам клавищник). Голоса на тeх инструмeнтах были ручной работы фирм Binci и Sabbatini.
Качeство - на уровнe других извeстных итальянских фирм. Бас жидковат (нижняя в Басу -соль, на заказ могут сдeлать ми), подбородники- только на заказ. Есть инструмeнты мормального размeнр и с умeньшeнной клавиатурой (аналог Vignoni Compact).Есть модeль с 45 клавишами. На выставкe хотeли за инструмeнт 41/120, cassotto, голоса ручной работы, - около 6 000€,
думаю рeально нeмного уступили бы. Останавило отсутствиe подбородников.
Клавиатуры обe мягкиe, нeбольшой ход клавиш справа.


----------



## AlexandreF (11 Фев 2013)

Спасибо за детальный отзыв. Звук в целом понравился?


----------



## 1alex123 (13 Фев 2013)

Звучание конкретно уже не помню.
Кроме того на выставке шумно, иногра играя сам себя не слышишь.
Думаю, и звучание аналогично инструментам соответствующей категории других итальянских фирм.
Кроме того, ваставочные инструменты не очень разыграны еще.
Если отказаться от подбородников, то как эстрадный инструмент - это вариант (при покупке на выставке).
Но это, повторюсь, мнение любителя, в тонкостях не очень разбирающегося.


----------



## Jupiter (13 Фев 2013)

*1alex123*,
Саша! На выставку привезут Бинчи и Саббатини. Но вот когда закажешь,то это может оказаться "под Бинчи"и "под Саббатини". И потом,ты прав - шум такой на выставке,что нельзя услышать толком ответ на "рр" и на "ff"


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Мар 2013)

Звук довольно резкий и громкий


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Окт 2013)

*Jupiter*,
Jupiter писал:


> Саша! На выставку привезут Бинчи и Саббатини. Но вот когда закажешь,то это может оказаться "под Бинчи"и "под Саббатини". И потом,ты прав - шум такой на выставке,что нельзя услышать толком ответ на "рр" и на "ff"


А как проверить?


----------

